# Tokyo Open 2008 results



## Pedro (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=TokyoOpen2008

WOW! WRs for 4x4, pyraminx, OH...


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2008)

Yumu got a nice 55.16 BLD.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome results.

Kind of funny how Yu Nakajima got a 20.00 seconds time


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 2, 2008)

wow 4x4 avg and single world records.
and two wr single solves actually!


----------



## Lofty (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh wow. those results are insane.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2008)

I think these Pyraminx results are the most consistent results ever:
4.41 4.33 4.50 4.44 4.06

Especially when you drop highest/lowest they become 4.33/4.41/4.44


----------



## Pedro (Aug 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I think these Pyraminx results are the most consistent results ever:
> 4.41 4.33 4.50 4.44 4.06
> 
> Especially when you drop highest/lowest they become 4.33/4.41/4.44



agreed...how is it possible to do so fast times?  I think I never got a sub-5 on the pyraminx...maybe I need a mefferts one. Is the one with fluorescent stickers good? looks like the japanese and other guys use it...


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 2, 2008)

o well... i lost a WR  Did you guy notice that this was that guys first time competing in 4x4 and 5x5... I wonder where he came from  Also... a counting 45 / 48 really does help the average.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 2, 2008)

he broke the wr, then broke it again, just the next solve. i wonder how that must feel...


----------



## genwin (Aug 2, 2008)

and another sub-10 solve too...


----------



## pjk (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, tons of nice records. Yu got a 53.xx 4x4 avg, and placed second. And look at the 5x5 times.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> o well... i lost a WR  Did you guy notice that this was that guys first time competing in 4x4 and 5x5... I wonder where he came from  Also... a counting 45 / 48 really does help the average.



The last time people wondered where he came from was when he broke the OH WR, haha.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 3, 2008)

?!?!?!? WOW!

this means the WR i saw for OH isn't the WR anymore :/ I no longer have seen the current WR for OH, haha


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 3, 2008)

Insane, really.
I don't get impressed by (e.g. clap for) anything I can't do myself, but every Japanese competition is astounding...

Note, Dan: That's a counting 58.


----------



## Ron (Aug 3, 2008)

Yumu started the final with:
11.63 12.11 9.68
Then he got:
16.55 15.55

Almost an awesome average.


----------



## Ron (Aug 3, 2008)

4x4: first two averages with all sub 1 min.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Note, Dan: That's a counting 58.



1	Keisuke Hiraya	45.15	WR	52.31	WR	Japan 58.28 52.80 58.65 *45.84 45.15*
2	Yu Nakajima	48.47 53.27 Japan 54.84 56.38 *48.47 * 57.06 *48.59*


I think those are both counting 45/48 s


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Note, Dan: That's a counting 58.
> ...


You are both right guys. It's a counting 45 AND a counting 58


----------



## hdskull (Aug 3, 2008)

1 Keisuke Hiraya 45.15 WR 52.31 WR Japan *58.28* 52.80 *58.65* 45.84 45.15
2 Yu Nakajima 48.47 53.27 Japan 54.84 56.38 48.47 57.06 48.59

I think that's what Lucas Meant.


----------



## Ron (Aug 3, 2008)

> I think these Pyraminx results are the most consistent results ever:
> 4.41 4.33 4.50 4.44 4.06
> 
> Especially when you drop highest/lowest they become 4.33/4.41/4.44


Not when you drop highest/lowest...
3	Grzegorz Luczyna	5.34	Poland	Pabianice Open 2008	5.30 5.41 4.36 5.50 5.30


----------



## hdskull (Aug 3, 2008)

Ron said:


> > I think these Pyraminx results are the most consistent results ever:
> > 4.41 4.33 4.50 4.44 4.06
> >
> > Especially when you drop highest/lowest they become 4.33/4.41/4.44
> ...



I think they are the same ?


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 3, 2008)

They both have the same range of 0.11 within the middle three, but since Yohei's two extremes only had a range of 0.44, I think his is more consistent than Grzegorz's


----------



## alexc (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, this is absolute insanity!


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 5, 2008)

hdskull said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > o well... i lost a WR  Did you guy notice that this was that guys first time competing in 4x4 and 5x5... I wonder where he came from  Also... a counting 45 / 48 really does help the average.
> ...



So this is Keisuke:

http://image.blog.livedoor.jp/rubiccubist/imgs/5/0/5015de04.jpg


----------



## joey (Aug 5, 2008)

I guess that must be him!


----------

